
FBI Calls on Tech Companies with Encryption to Reconsider “Their Business Model” - uptown
https://theintercept.com/2015/12/09/comey-calls-on-tech-companies-offering-end-to-end-encryption-to-reconsider-their-business-model/
======
Lawtonfogle
I personally say that we start a movement to ban the unencrypted
communications that have commonly been used by terrorist to collaborate on
recent terrorist attacks. If the FBI really wants to protect us they will help
push for the ban on the most common communication used by terrorist:
unencrypted!

------
uncoder0
The FBI keeps saying it's technically possible which of course it is however,
if I want to ensure my users have the best encryption I can offer end-to-end I
would not store the key to unlock that encrypted communication. If I was
forced to store such keys I'd have to spend a lot of time (money) making sure
I kept them safe. It seems far more likely that in this scenario the keys
would somehow become compromised. If I don't store them then I don't have to
worry about that threat at all.

------
serge2k
> citing fear that her grandchildren might start communicating with terrorists
> over encrypted PlayStation systems.

ugh

~~~
j_h_s
The real irony of that example is that game consoles would be one of the
secure methods of communication that would persist if encryption somehow
disappeared. Messages can be sent by in game actions which are very difficult
to monitor, even if unencrypted.

